# inside shots of Osbaston House after fire



## katherinef (16 October 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1800347.ece

Seems amazing given the damage to the scullery the kitchen looks relatively untouched. Thought it would have been totally destroyed.


----------



## TicTac (17 October 2008)

That was such a sad story and what a selfish man the father was.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (17 October 2008)

The families left behind must feel so ashamed of him.


----------



## Tinkerbee (17 October 2008)

So sad 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But am cracking up at the Suns use of verbs. How afwul


----------



## CastleMouse (17 October 2008)

So sad


----------



## Hanz (18 October 2008)

Sun are a bit insensitive :S


----------



## jules89 (18 October 2008)

you can certainly tell that it was the sun that wrote the article for sure! 

interesting comment at the end - "he had 8 mistresses"... oooer


----------



## katherinef (18 October 2008)

I hasten to add I am not a Sun reader!

Has anyone noticed something in those photos that seemed a little creepy - despite the heat of the fire and there being no windows left etc the curtains are still in place at the windows?

I simply cannot believe how little damage there is to that kitchen at least on the surface anyway


----------

